# Chi è il Giocatore che ha vinto più Trofei?



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2013)

sbaglio o è Ryan Giggs??

io ho trovato questi...però non so forse qualche brasiliano o argentino ha vinto di più visto che li ci sono 1000 campionati

Dalglish 39
Giggs 36
Pelè 30
Scholes 28
Neville 27
Maldini 26
Costacurta 26
Xavi 26
Van Basten 24
Di Stefano 24
Gento 23
Iniesta 23
Seedorf 21


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

è Giggs?


----------



## Graxx (16 Giugno 2013)

togli pelè...altra epoca..ci saranno coppette inutili...giggs ha vinto di più ok ma Maldini ha vinto 5 champions...


----------



## Ale (16 Giugno 2013)

beckembauer??


----------



## esjie (16 Giugno 2013)

Sono i campionati nazionali che fregano, poi da lì ci son le relative supercoppe, senza contare che in Inghilterra hanno 2 coppe nazionali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> togli pelè...altra epoca..ci saranno coppette inutili...giggs ha vinto di più ok ma Maldini ha vinto 5 champions...



infatti...alla fine l'unico che ha vinto più di Maldini è Xavi...stesso numero di trofei ma c'è il Mondiale e 2 Europei...pazzesco


----------

